# I have a problem



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I think I need to seek professional help.







I can't stop buying ice fishing equipment. I need the lakes to freeze so I can meet help on the ice.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm not trying to be smart. Three of them I've had for many years. When I was setting up the gray one the wife made a comment about my daughters spending the night in it when I bought it. They were born in 82 and 83, man they grow up fast. What memories,when you are checking out your equipment this year,I hope you all remember the times that have passed and the memories you will be making.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow... I thought I had a problem till I saw your gear.. You have a very understanding wife.. Been married 50 years here and don't think mine is that understanding!!. And yes I agree about the great memories and I am too looking forward to making new ones!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, you can always invite friends !!!  Just have to go a day early and get set up !! Mike


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll take one of those lasers off your hands


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

4 shanties and NINE AUGERS !!!!! WHO HAS 9 AUGERS !!!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

You guessed it this old fat guy. Lol. It doesn't get any better when you count ice rods


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I really need help.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Erie I sent you a message, what size you want?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I've sold two augers today, I think I'm on the way to recovery


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

quackpot said:


> I've sold two augers today, I think I'm on the way to recovery



Not according to this Marketplace post. 


Bulldog1149 said:


> Have a lightly used HC40 Eskimo propane auger. Literally drilled 20-30 holes on my local pond. Bought December last last year. Auger on it now is 8", but I have a brand new 10" auger in the box that drilled 1 hole before I bought the 8". ...





quackpot said:


> I may be interested in the 10", I don't have that size


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's classic I love it


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have two of those yellow Frabil ice shuttles with the windbreakers for both. They have done a good job over the years.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Ok maybe I'm only a little better. Lol. Yeah after I took a look at the picture my grandson on the ice with his car seat setting on it. I still have the wind breaker laying in it.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

One buyer has had a change of heart, so back to eight. It's ice rods also.







These are my extras.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

If you need to get rid of another auger let me know. I'm in need.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol you have a hobby.....  between dad and I we have 2 hubs, 3 clam 2000, 2 flips (soon to be 4) and a one man shanty (soon to add a bay runner). I know I have 20 rods dad has more. I downsized the augers last year from 5 to 2 but he has 3 and I am looking at a propane. Plus 5 sleds and 3 vexlars with one Marcum. Plus i ahve about 1000 in lures and thats half of what he has. Add a 14 Foot airboat and a quad and now I am looking at sleds......all for the really short season.....we love hardwater! Nice collection.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I think between us we could supply a small army. I did sell a shanty a few years back. It was a wooden floor two man, never could get two in it. The guy that was going to sell it for me kept it.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Going to check out a snowmobile Sunday, I can't wait


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

After it I will start buying more lures for Lake Erie. Two vexilar because I sold one last year, two cameras, two sleds, I need a bigger truck. Thanks for making me feel normal


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Haha I don't know if normal is the term...first time I ice fished I was in a tent with the floor cut out. Now I have all this stuff.

Forgot the smitty sled and 3 wheeler lol


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

My first way of cutting a hole was a spud bar. Dad and I fished out of the same hole, we had no idea what we were doing. If he could only see me now. I have about a thousand panfish jigs, this year I'm loading up on jigging raps and Swedish pimples.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE YOU'VE BEEN AN ICE ADDICT FOR DECADES... CONGRATS.. YOU GOT ME BEAT IN THE EQUIPMENT DEPT


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

quackpot said:


> My first way of cutting a hole was a spud bar. Dad and I fished out of the same hole, we had no idea what we were doing. If he could only see me now. I have about a thousand panfish jigs, this year I'm loading up on jigging raps and Swedish pimples.


Don't forget cleos and slender spoons. Slender spoons were killer last year,


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> Don't forget cleos and slender spoons. Slender spoons were killer last year,


What was your hot color in the slender spoons? Never tried them. My hot bait was a blue/chrome Do jigger 1/2 ounce.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yeah looking at a sled this weekend then if will be time to start buying them. I was ice fishing before I got married and this year was 35, so yea decades.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gold with green tape, and silver with green or blue tape. They also came out with the pro series and I got a few on them but don't know the names. They are still packed away in The shanty, They can't reaistThe flutter action. I did get a few on the same do jigger last year.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

First time I ice fished a buddy and I used a hatchet to cut a hole to fish out of. Took us forever to get a hole big enough to fish thru with the ice over 10" thick. That was years ago, now I have four shantys, two augers, dozens of ice poles, a vex, a sled to pull behind my shanty, a heater and dozens of other things that I don't need but find they are nice to have. LOL.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I don't think I'm getting any better. I'm going to pick up a sled Saturday


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My first hole I cut was with a spoon auger and the next day I went and bought a strike master 2hp 8.25 chipper gas powered auger. It sucked cutting through 15" of ice at skeeter. I have a lot of stuff now I have the double vision vexilar fl-20/ camera combo more lure and rod combos than I can even list. I have 3 augers but I only use the Nils these days. I have two buddy heaters two shanties soon to be three. I can't get enough ice fishing bring on the cold weather. The farmers almanac is calling for the same as last year for our area. I don't put too much stock in long range forecasts but it's nice to see. My favorite purchase has been my 2013 4x4 F150


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

laynhardwood said:


> My first hole I cut was with a spoon auger and the next day I went and bought a strike master 2hp 8.25 chipper gas powered auger. It sucked cutting through 15" of ice at skeeter. I have a lot of stuff now I have the double vision vexilar fl-20/ camera combo more lure and rod combos than I can even list. I have 3 augers but I only use the Nils these days. I have two buddy heaters two shanties soon to be three. I can't get enough ice fishing bring on the cold weather. The farmers almanac is calling for the same as last year for our area. I don't put too much stock in long range forecasts but it's nice to see. My favorite purchase has been my 2013 4x4 F150


I am hoping for a winter like we had 2 years ago. We actually had an ice fishing season down here in Cincinnati that winter with how cold it was!


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

El nino winter x 2 is coming. Whoops shoulda bought something that floats. See your gear on Craigslist.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

bowhunter1487 said:


> El nino winter x 2 is coming. Whoops shoulda bought something that floats. See your gear on Craigslist.


Why would I sell all my gear even if this ice season isn't great. I just drive north a little and get my fix that way. It may be a little more costly and We don't have as many days to fish but when we do it will be totally worth it. This post is a classic example of the microwave society we live in. If we can't do it right now may as well give up and sell everything. Ha ha not this guy


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

bowhunter1487 said:


> El nino winter x 2 is coming. Whoops shoulda bought something that floats. See your gear on Craigslist.


Barking up the wrong tree bud. We're all diehards and even if we don't get a good season this year we will still get a season of some sort maybe like 3 years ago had ice lost it had ice lost it, but I can guarentee not much gear will be sold due to no ice.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

bowhunter1487 said:


> El nino winter x 2 is coming. Whoops shoulda bought something that floats. See your gear on Craigslist.


I'll make it out on the ice somewhere. Even if it is only for a day or two down here I am planning to head back up to WI like I did last year and fish....and once there is no ice the Starcraft will be back in the water...


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I haven't sold much, one shanty five years ago and a auger this year.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm starting a whole new buying kick for this year. I picked up a snowmobile yesterday. And I'm watching the market place for more ice equipment. I can never have to much, like I said I have a problem.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone as serious as the diehard ice guys have a "problem" there is never such a thing as "too much". I may sell my one man clam shanty but only because I'm getting the one man otter


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm planning on getting a two man flip this year


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I found another auger that I couldn't pass up. Gas with 10" bit for $100, I had to buy it. I didn't have a 10" one for Erie.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done


----------

